# Hannibal new season - Anyone else looking forward to it? :-)



## Rev2010 (Jun 4, 2015)

... being the first episode is tonight? I loved the first and second season, and more so I love the last episode of the second season. The slowed down Bach aria was just so amazing, actually downloaded it and listen to it on occasion. Interested to see where they go with this.


Rev.


----------



## Buffnuggler (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm ecstatic. One of my favorite shows and this season is looking to be the best yet, considering it has steadily improved and they are finally dropping the "crime show" format 100%. Plus the Red Dragon is going to get introduced so it sounds like the 4th season will be perfectly set up. 

The only thing that's missing is that Michael Pitt is no longer onboard, who was perfect as Verger, but I guess if there was any time to lose him this was it.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 4, 2015)

I've got it set to record


----------



## wankerness (Jun 5, 2015)

All I have to say is "zzzzzzzzzzzz..."

Next week should be better. This show obviously proved it was all about deliberate, season-long arcs instead of having every episode be the same action level. But yeah, I was still incredibly bored!


----------



## Rev2010 (Jun 5, 2015)

wankerness said:


> All I have to say is "zzzzzzzzzzzz..."
> 
> Next week should be better. This show obviously proved it was all about deliberate, season-long arcs instead of having every episode be the same action level. But yeah, I was still incredibly bored!



Yeah, I was complaining throughout the episode how slow and boring it was. Seems like they intentionally wasted a lot of time with those artsy cuts and fades to cover time as if they didn't know what to write. Hope next one is better. 


Rev.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jun 5, 2015)

Beautifully shot, boring as sin. I expected more from the premiere.


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 5, 2015)

The show's gotta establish itself for the season, to set the first location, and what's transpired to get them to where they are. Not just physically, but emotionally, too with the relationship between Hannibal and Bedellia,

The FBI lost him at the end of the last season, and they're trying to find him. They've gotta set it up before the big guns start coming in, guys.

Not every season needs to start off with a gruesome murder pose or dramatic gun fight.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 5, 2015)

Sicarius said:


> The show's gotta establish itself for the season, to set the first location, and what's transpired to get them to where they are. Not just physically, but emotionally, too with the relationship between Hannibal and Bedellia,
> 
> The FBI lost him at the end of the last season, and they're trying to find him. They've gotta set it up before the big guns start coming in, guys.
> 
> Not every season needs to start off with a gruesome murder pose or dramatic gun fight.



It's probably a case of Breaking Bad season 4 where while they aired I hated the first few episodes and found them so boring I almost stopped watching the show, but then on binge rewatch they were completely fine and even preferable to having action filled stuff cause it made the season work as one big unit where the tension and action steadily rose for the whole season.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh HELLZ yes. I'm so ready. I watched the first 2 LITERALLY 5 times in a row back to back. Need. This. In. My. Life.


----------



## Buffnuggler (Jun 6, 2015)

I really liked the first episode. It's nice to have such a change of pace, the shows never gone full Hannibal before. I think having the season play out over a full arc as opposed to the more episodic formats of the past is going to really pay off in dividends. 

Even though not a ton happened it was beautifully shot and for the most part the dialogue was great. The show needs a bit of a "reset" after season 1/2 which were really their own arc.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 6, 2015)

Loved the first episode, though it was admittedly hard to absorb the new setting. It just didn't give me the same vibe that the first two seasons had, and rather felt more... off. It really started to sink in during the second half of the episode though, and it ended on a high note. Some of the takes felt just a tad TOO artsy fartsy, but nothing I found out of the norm. The artsiness of the show is the main reason I like it. Nice change of pace, I think. I have never known a more unsettling show on such a deep level.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jun 15, 2015)

Liked this second episode a lot more, but I have to say:


Spoiler



Thank God they made Abigail imaginary. When they made it like she survived I was like "No f'ing way, BS... she would've bled to death and been dead"




Rev.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jun 22, 2015)

NBC's 'Hannibal' Canceled After Three Seasons

Fark. I hope it finds a new home.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 22, 2015)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> NBC's 'Hannibal' Canceled After Three Seasons
> 
> Fark. I hope it finds a new home.



I'm not worried. It's apparently INCREDIBLY cheap to produce and places like Amazon have expressed interest. If it's as cheap as people are saying it shouldn't suffer from the transition.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jun 24, 2015)

wankerness said:


> I'm not worried. It's apparently INCREDIBLY cheap to produce and places like Amazon have expressed interest. If it's as cheap as people are saying it shouldn't suffer from the transition.



Wow, that's interesting and surprising news. Even if there was a rights issue as they say (ie. no rights to Clarice's character) why not just write without the character? Seems like something else must be going on, we'll probably find out exactly why it was cancelled in due time.

That said, this season just really isn't doing it for me so far. I know I know, only 3 episodes in, and it looks like it might be ramping up with the upcoming preview they had. So we'll see. But up till now it's be leaving me with "meh..."


Rev.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 24, 2015)

Yeah, the first three episodes have essentially been 3 dream sequences with some flashbacks.


----------



## Metal Mortician (Aug 19, 2015)

Given that both Netflix and Amazon have passed on the renewal of the series, and Hugh Dancy has been picked up for a Hulu series, I think the proverbial fork has been stuck in this one. Too bad. Damn good show. I'll miss it.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 19, 2015)

Yeah this season has picked up and gotten a whole lot better. Not sure how long I'd want it to go on anyhow. 


Rev.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 20, 2015)

Well, season 4 was going to be about the downfall of Will, which was not going to be any fun, but season 5 was going to be Silence of the Lambs with Will in the Crawford role there, which would have been awesome IMHO. This season's re-do of Red Dragon is absolutely destroying the movie versions so far. That sequence in the last episode with him stalking Will's family in the house was  The actor they got to play Dolarhyde is actually selling stuff like the painting-eating and manages to be both more sympathetic and scarier than the previous two actors (neither of whom was a slouch by any stretch of the imagination - Tom Noonan and Ralph Fiennes).


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 17, 2016)

I just finished season 3 and... wow. I don't have enough words for this show. The last two episodes I thought felt somewhat rushed, but it was still beautiful in its own, twisted, and messed up way.

Now I desperately need a giant poster of Mads Mikkelsen as Hannibal to put in my room.


----------

